# Now for another end of the world prophecy date.



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Don't want anyone to think I don't believe in conspiracies.

:77::77::77::77:


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

neonoah said:


> What scares me is a enforced "society" where all the viable ones get assigned a personal booger they have to carry on their back, babysit and comfort so it doesn't destroy things.
> I'm really praying plans fail and nature just takes its course finally and lets the viable strive on......but maximum profits come from playing the soylent peasant thing until there aren't anymore, so get your back saddle ready and practice like you are talking to a kindergardner that isn't up to kindergarden...what a ridiculous human activity


Indeed.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Someone's smoking the good shit .


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

This video has been floating around YT with various conspiracy theory video titles to grab views for the past few years. For some reason February 2016 is the new September/October 2015. We shall see...only time will tell.


Real Old Man said:


> Don't want anyone to think I don't believe in conspiracies.
> 
> :77::77::77::77:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

On February 14.2016, the SWHTF if you don't remember


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ready and standing by! Gonna pick up a couple hundred more 10MM rounds tomorrow just because!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Ready and standing by! Gonna pick up a couple hundred more 10MM rounds tomorrow just because!


10mm?

Hot dayum, remind me to stay behind you!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> On February 14.2016, the SWHTF if you don't remember


only if you forget to get your wife flowers and take her out for a nice dinner


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> only if you forget to get your wife flowers and take her out for a nice dinner


Every day is Valentine's Day for Wifey!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Denton said:


> 10mm?
> 
> Hot dayum, remind me to stay behind you!


Slowly grew into the 10MM and now love the round! I have an interesting G20 and a standard G29 for now and
looking at one more option!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> On February 14.2016, the SWHTF if you don't remember


My gf's bday is the 12th, if i dont get her a bday gift AND a valentine's day gift SWHTF!!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

SGG said:


> My gf's bday is the 12th, if i dont get her a bday gift AND a valentine's day gift SWHTF!!


Actually it might be SGG's body parts that hit the rotating oscillator


----------

